

Silvio Berlusconi 'bunga bunga' sex parties iPhone app launched  - pier0
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2011/06/18/silvio-berlusconi-bunga-bunga-sex-parties-app-launched-115875-23208527/

======
stuartjmoore
This is the worst news story ever. No link to the app or even a screenshot?

